# BUGS



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

I have these gnat like bugs that are on the inside of the hood and the dead ones float on the water...anyone else have this problem. Its like the water is a breeding ground for them. Anything I can do?


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

I would try to get rid of the hood for a while, to be sure that the hood is really the cause of this accumulation of bugs ...

If it is, maybe you should not put the hood back...


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

but I cant just leave the tank uncovered?????


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't know!?
Mine is not covered for now because I have 3 filters instead of 2 (I only made 2 places for filters on my hood and I don't want to cut it more). I don't think its a problem if you do water changes every weeks and have a good heater.

...


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

i agree, take the hood off for a while


----------



## willis18 (Feb 4, 2004)

well I have a sh*t load of filtration and I do water changes every week. SO I guess I will take the hood off and see what happens. Thanks for the advice.

Anybody else have any ideas?


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

maybe cover it w/ something so they dont jump out.


----------

